# Mirage and Mig VIDEO



## sunny91 (Apr 7, 2006)

Link for Mirage and Mig VIDEO in dogs fights and ground attacks. 17 megs.

http://home.comcast.net/~s_n_h/SestdnevniRat.wmv


sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 7, 2006)

Sunny that is a great clip!!!!


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks, Flyboy.

an other one Finnish Air Force.. about 30 megs. ww2

http://www.byterapers.com/~grendel...War_Planes.wmv


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 8, 2006)

Geeeeraaaaaaaate stuff as always meister Sonne!

Sorry about the Germano-englisch, I have been listening to Rammstein alles woche. That and reading 'Fiends of the Eastern Front' "Operation Vampyr" great nonsense about Wehrmacht using Romanians from Transylvania - geddit? Has some stuff in it about a Stuka unit too.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2006)

Excellent Mirage clip.......

I cant get the Finnish one to run....


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 8, 2006)

I have tried to upload the Finnish vid on the site and i have a error message.
i have uplod the file on rapidshare, i post the link, Leso maybe you will able to
download the file lon this link?

http://rapidshare.de/files/17496558/Finland_Continuation_War_Planes.wmv.html

sunny


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 8, 2006)

Great pic BTW....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2006)

Excellent stuff sunny!


----------



## [Gavca]CrossBones (Apr 12, 2006)

S!


Great video...thanks


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Gasva i have found an other VIDEO..

http://rapidshare.de/files/17865711/GREEK_AIRFORCE.wmv.html

sunny


----------

